
OpenZFS Device Removal - prakashsurya
http://blog.delphix.com/alex/2015/01/15/openzfs-device-removal/
======
GauntletWizard
Nice, this is a feature that'll really improve ZFS's usability for me, as a
home user. I'd like to be able to redo my Zpool with a different architecture
(6xDisks in RaidZ2 rather than 4x in RaidZ1). Doing it online rather than as a
copy would be awesome. The next best thing would be online ZVol restructuring,
though.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I don't think this will do what you want. One limitation is:

    
    
       Currently, device removal only works if all top
       level vdevs are plain disks / files. At the very
       least, we want to make device removal interact
       intelligently with mirrored disks.
    

I _think_ that statement means that this feature will not work with mirrored
or RaidZ* configurations.

~~~
X-Istence
It's a start, from here on out this can only mature and other use cases can
start being considered.

~~~
craigyk
yup, hopefully removal of any top-level vdev and rebalancing data in a pool.

------
wtallis
Good to see that progress is being made toward catching up with btrfs in this
really useful area. For those of us who don't buy hard drives by the dozen,
it's really nice to have absolute flexibility about adding and removing drives
and changing RAID modes non-destructively with btrfs, but ZFS still has some
pretty enticing features, too.

------
db48x
This is good; perfect for that time you fat-finger it and end up adding drives
as top-level vdevs instead of adding them as a mirror pair.

